# VB Blogs



## pajamas (Sep 1, 2007)

I was wondering why they were there...

Thanks Mbxx :]


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

How do you make blogs?


----------



## pajamas (Sep 1, 2007)

Renshi said:


> How do you make blogs?


Blogs -> post my blog


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

I didn't see that when I check it, lol. Thanks again Pajamas


----------



## NudeShroom (Sep 1, 2007)

Lookin cool, dude.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Sep 1, 2007)

*in before Zaru suggests there being rep for blogs*


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2007)

ill try it out later.....i do however like the reload thing.....but ill still probably use the refresh button 

lol


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

Looks like the blog is going to be very popular soon


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2007)

We have blogs?

Goodness, have I ever been missing out on things.


----------



## GrimaH (Sep 1, 2007)

You haven't, this news is half an hour old.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2007)

very popular indeed.......to the point of where you post a blog and 2 seconds later its already at the very bottom of the list......and spammers will probably use it....if they know how to


----------



## Barinax (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh, interesting. I'm going to try.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 1, 2007)

Blogs


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 1, 2007)

blogs  ... oh wait i'll probably never use them. nice update though.


----------



## Red (Sep 1, 2007)

This is why we revere you as a god Mbxx


----------



## fghj (Sep 1, 2007)

Is there a way to keep track of your comments on other users' blogs?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 1, 2007)

Pretty nifty feature; I shall make much use of this.  Well... at least as much as I can, anyway.


----------



## Barinax (Sep 1, 2007)

fghj said:


> Is there a way to keep track of your comments on other users' blogs?


Go to Blog CP



> Default Subscription Mode: Blog Comments
> When you post a new comment, you can choose to automatically add the blog entry to your list of subscribed entries, with the option to receive email notification of new comments to that blog entry.


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2007)

And thus blogwhoring begins


----------



## Loki (Sep 1, 2007)

posts count XD ?


----------



## Genesis (Sep 1, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> This is why we revere you as a god Mbxx


Blasphemy. 

You're going to get a lashing for this.


----------



## Shiron (Sep 1, 2007)

Loki said:


> posts count XD ?


No; they don't.


----------



## Loki (Sep 1, 2007)

damn ok then...>_<


----------



## Xell (Sep 1, 2007)

Dis shit be whack!!!

Well, I don't mind the idea, but in b4 random spam shit being posted.


----------



## Codde (Sep 1, 2007)

I agree with the above poster. I initially thought it would've been a great idea, but looking at all the blog entries... just a bunch of spam, probably only half the entries contain actual words.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 1, 2007)

This is an unexpected turn of events.


----------



## Loki (Sep 1, 2007)

Looks funny with the Blog Entries


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 1, 2007)

I would have prefered more Forum skins, but Blogs are also somewhat okay. Everyone, rep Mbxx!


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow...I didn't even know about this before I saw the "Blog Entries: 15" under pajamas avy thingie. I gotta say it's somethin' interesting. I think it's a pretty cool idea. I usually only post a blog on DA and sometimes on LJ when I get the chance 9or am bored enough to actually go there), but I think I might keep up with one on NF. xD 

This is pretty cool.


----------



## fghj (Sep 1, 2007)

Barinax said:


> Go to Blog CP


Okay but can I do something like "see all comments posted by this user"? I often search myself on forums like this when I forget where I posted.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 1, 2007)

I dont know how the fuck to make a blog entry.


----------



## Loki (Sep 1, 2007)

look go here then find this under Options ~ "Post to my Blog" and click


----------



## Totitos (Sep 1, 2007)

and then???


----------



## Loki (Sep 1, 2007)

you post...a thread or whaeva that is...


----------



## Jaculus (Sep 2, 2007)

**


----------



## Havoc (Sep 2, 2007)

Yet another thing to cause the forum to break.


----------



## Auraya (Sep 2, 2007)

lol now I can rant even more than usual, thanks Mbxx

How long before this crashes the forum?


----------



## Saosin (Sep 2, 2007)

How useful.


----------



## Voynich (Sep 2, 2007)

30 minutes in I vote for Havoc to be permanently deleted from existance.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Voynich, I'll pm you later to chat.


----------



## Art of Run (Sep 2, 2007)

26 blogs. What are you, a myspacer?


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 2, 2007)

the blogs seem to be becoming the new blender.


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 2, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> the blogs seem to be becoming the new blender.


I think the blog society will have more credibility than common blenderites.


----------



## Metric (Sep 2, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> the blogs seem to be becoming the new blender.



indeed **


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 2, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:
			
		

> I think the blog society will have more credibility than common blenderites.


Maybe when the spammers get bored with it.


----------



## Neko (Sep 2, 2007)

Dark_wolf247 said:


> the blogs seem to be becoming the new blender.



Indeed


----------



## Loki (Sep 2, 2007)

damn somhow i dun like it >-<


----------



## Havoc (Sep 2, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> I think the blog society will have more credibility than common blenderites.



I'm no common blenderite


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

Whole new worlds to spam


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow....now I feel like even more of a retard.......

Blogs?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 2, 2007)

What? You don't know what blogs are? They're pretty much online "diaries", so to speak. At least, that's what they're supposed to be used as...


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 2, 2007)

Shiron said:


> What? You don't know what blogs are? They're pretty much *online "diaries"*, so to speak. At least, that's what they're supposed to be used as...



Sounds kinda gay. 

EDIT: course, what do I know?.......


----------



## myle (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice feature.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice feature indeed.


----------



## Loki (Sep 3, 2007)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Sounds kinda gay.
> 
> EDIT: course, what do I know?.......



you and me think alike =P


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Sep 3, 2007)

How very, very pointless.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 3, 2007)

How do I add that.. header-ish thing some people have on their's.

Like Seto's or LOS'?


----------



## Shiron (Sep 3, 2007)

Mycaelis said:


> How do I add that.. header-ish thing some people have on their's.
> 
> Like Seto's or LOS'?


Link removed
^That's how; add that information in there.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 3, 2007)

I kind of like the blog thing and I defintely plan on using it.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't even know whose twisted mind came up with this spam-magnet. (That's not to say I won't use it.)


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Sep 4, 2007)

"online diaries" eh? I thought diaries are private journals?? 
Anyway, have fun guys.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2007)

Kumo's Cypher said:


> I don't even know whose twisted mind came up with this spam-magnet. (That's not to say I won't use it.)



Spam magnet? 

You mean new arena for ultimate win!!!


----------



## Kero-Chan (Sep 4, 2007)

Awesome, I might do some .


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 5, 2007)

I can't keep track of my blog updates from my control panel. I hope they will do something about this.


----------



## Portaljacker (Sep 5, 2007)

Is there a way to import the posts from my blog? Don't Say Goodbye


----------



## Portaljacker (Sep 9, 2007)

Please? is there any way at all? I don't want to have to do it post by post.


----------



## Maydrid (Sep 9, 2007)

I was going to start using this feature but honestly who the hell would want to read a blog I made..


----------



## Portaljacker (Sep 10, 2007)

^I dunno, who are you? Anywho, anything about my question?


----------



## Neku-Kun (Oct 15, 2007)

*Blogs?*

nice but what's the use from posting blogs? O.o


----------



## Neku-Kun (Oct 15, 2007)

*Blogs?*

nice but what's the use from posting blogs? O.o


----------



## Yondaime4Hokage (Oct 17, 2007)

hi im a newbie and i hav no idea wot to do o this website
could someone tell me plz
thanks


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 26, 2007)

First off, you need to stop using chat langauge. It's beyond atrocious, you need your grammar to be good here, or else you won't be liked or worse, banned. I suggest you read the rules and ask about the forums in a more appropriate area, like the newbie forums or the question forum.


----------



## Kanae-chan (Nov 1, 2007)

Cool Beans.

I'll check it out.


----------



## Narvt0 (Dec 18, 2007)

Awesome,I be checking it out!


----------



## andycedd (Dec 29, 2007)

sometimes to be a ninja you need some mad skills, like most of the things you see them do


----------



## andycedd (Dec 29, 2007)

gee, come to think of it some people have many of those skills. why don't they become ninjas, retards


----------



## Portaljacker (Jan 6, 2008)

So is there or will there be any type off Import from RSS feed feature so those of us with real blogs can import them without hours of effort?


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool, I might do a blog every month on my time at NF or something. 

[#223]


----------



## Cytrin (Jan 20, 2008)

woah the search function allows you to search blogs


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2008)

People still use this feature?


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 20, 2008)

I deleted my blogs.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2008)

I once had 30 or so, most were spam so I had them deleted.


----------



## Loki (Jan 20, 2008)

hm lol i have the most blogs, you just can't see 'em


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 20, 2008)

Loki! Seriously, we should bring back the senior thread.


----------



## Loki (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah I know, but how


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't know..


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 29, 2008)

The Blogs are not working sometimes.
It says "500 Internal Server Error" .


----------



## d3l (Apr 3, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> The Blogs are not working sometimes.
> It says "500 Internal Server Error" .



It's a 500! 

It's more common than you would think that 500 error


----------



## Bishiri no Jyoou (Aug 6, 2008)

I made a video blog once, and then afterwards i seriously considered burying myself under a rock =/


----------

